

Show HN: Comparing performance of Twitter Streaming API libraries (help wanted) - mroth
https://github.com/mroth/twitter-streaming-showdown

======
mroth
Author here -- I found some of my results to be a bit confusing, so I was
hoping the HN community could help me improve on these.

